# Hypo-Allergenic Rabbits



## WSLiu02

Hi there, I was wondering if there was such thing as a hypo-allergenic rabbit?

I heard there were hypo-allergenic cats that cost $10,000 dollars. (http://www.allerca.com/) Which I also heard was a scam.

I know there is the option of a rex rabbit or mini-rex for people with allergies, are there any other options?

If you had a Netherland Dwarf/Mini-Rex rabbit mix would it be possible to get a rabbit that looked like this which kept the same non allergenic fur of a Mini-Rex?







Instead of this?






If so , what would be the best way to attain this rabbit? Would it be viable to find a breeder that specializes in otter netherland dwarfs and mini-rexes and see if this rabbit is possible if money isn't an issue?

I ask because I understand that theres dangers of peanuts due to the double dwarf gene and most breeders probably won't cross breed unless they're trying to create something specific. I wasn't sure if it was viable or not and assumed this might be the best way.


----------



## elrohwen

I don't think mini-rex could be considered hypo-allergenic. They have the same dander as a regular rabbit, they just have less fur to shed and cause you issues. They may be a good option for mild allergy sufferers, but I wouldn't expect them to be totally hypo-allergenic.

Why do you need a rabbit that looks like a Nethie but has the fur of a Rex? Why don't you just get a rex? Mixed breeds are just mixed breeds. I know there's a big designer dog boom right now with people saying that mixing a golden retriever with a poodle will give you a hypo-allergenic dog, but it's just marketing and snake oil. If you mixed a nethie and a rex, you'd more than likely end up with a rabbit with regular fur and rex body type! And Irex fur is recessive so you'd need to breed multiple generations before you came up with a rex furred animal and along the way you'd get many many regular furred mixed breed rabbits that would probably end up in a shelter.

So as I said before, why not just get a rex?


----------



## pamnock

There is no such thing as a hypo-allergenic rabbit. Allergens are not only present in the dander, but also in urine and saliva. However, some rabbits certainly cause more of an allergic reaction than others. I have worse symptoms when handling angoras than when I handle normal furred breeds.

Pam


----------



## Orchid

As someone with worlds of allergies......

Do you know if you have issues with the hay? that alone regardless of the fur could cause you problems...


----------



## WSLiu02

I think it was the rabbits I was allergic to, I get the same thing with cats too. Dogs, not so much.

I wanted to get a nethie with the fur of a Rex because I wanted to see him again, but I didn't want to be allergic to him anymore.

I'm sure the Rex is a nice rabbit, but he doesn't tug at my heartstrings the same way.

But I can see why it would be bad to try to get a Rex/Dwarf mix because it would probably end up with a lot of rabbits in shelters.


----------



## MikeScone

*WSLiu02 wrote: *


> I think it was the rabbits I was allergic to, I get the same thing with cats too. Dogs, not so much.


Cats and rabbits aren't alike at all, so I wouldn't assume an allergy to one implies an allergy to the other. I'm very allergic to cats, but I haven't had any allergic problems with Scone at all, and he's lived with me for almost seven years. His hay sometimes makes me sneeze, but not his fur. 

I do have to say that when a mini-rex sheds, the hair is shorter than a longer-haired breed, but no less in quantity. It's so fine and short, it just drifts everywhere in the breeze.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

^ yup. I concur. I see a lot more mini-rex fuzzies floating about... My "regular" furred bun sheds, but it seems to be easier to catch with a brush than the rex's fur.

A HEPA filter, tupperware hay bins, good gloves for handling hay, and regular grooming and vacuuming are your best bets for reducing reaction, in my opinion.

Here is the Lagomorph Library thread on reducing allergies: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32127&forum_id=17


----------



## Blaze_Amita

a person that I knew of was allergic to rabbits, except wool breeds and rex furred breeds. So she turned to raising mini rex and has been fine since.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

If you want a Nethie with the fur of a Rex, the closest your gonna get is a Mini Rex; small like a Netherland (although not as small) but with the Rex fur.  



> I wanted to see him again, but I didn't want to be allergic to him anymore



Obviously your new rabbit isn't going to be the exact same as your old one. You won't really be "seeing him again" you'll just have another rabbit that looks like him.  

Emily


----------



## WSLiu02

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> If you want a Nethie with the fur of a Rex, the closest your gonna get is a Mini Rex; small like a Netherland (although not as small) but with the Rex fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see him again, but I didn't want to be allergic to him anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously your new rabbit isn't going to be the exact same as your old one. You won't really be "seeing him again" you'll just have another rabbit that looks like him.
> 
> Emily
Click to expand...

Sometimes, it's fun to pretend.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I wonderedif thewool breeds would be less likely to cause allergies(kinda like the "hypo-allergenic" poodle), since I'd read that they didn't shed as much. I think I may have to do some research now... 

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> I wonderedif thewool breeds would be less likely to cause allergies (kinda like the "hypo-allergenic" poodle), since I'd read that they didn't shed as much. I think I may have to do some research now...
> 
> Rue


Wooled breeds still shed, but some don't molt. They could be better if you are allergic to dander, but you still have to blow the dander out of the coat. Blowing the coat gets the dander out, but it ends up in the air, so it you do have allergies, keep the blowing to outside or in a little used room or garage. 
I find that rex fur gets into things, while angora wool sits on top. I seem to have more issues with fine fur as it gets into my clothes and makes me itchy.


----------



## WSLiu02

wow

http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/03/huge-and-furry-rabbit.html

I know the perfect name for him. Cloud.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *funnybunnymummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wonderedif thewool breeds would be less likely to cause allergies (kinda like the "hypo-allergenic" poodle), since I'd read that they didn't shed as much. I think I may have to do some research now...
> 
> Rue
> 
> 
> 
> Wooled breeds still shed, but some don't molt. They could be better if you are allergic to dander, but you still have to blow the dander out of the coat. Blowing the coat gets the dander out, but it ends up in the air, so it you do have allergies, keep the blowing to outside or in a little used room or garage.
> I find that rex fur gets into things, while angora wool sits on top. I seem to have more issues with fine fur as it gets into my clothes and makes me itchy.
Click to expand...


What does "blowing the dander out of the coat" mean?

I did some Googling and found some info that said the Germanand Giant Angoras don't shed at all. But I couldn't find any info on whether that wouldhave an effect on allergies or not. (Other thanAngora wool is supposed to cause fewer allergies than sheep's wool.)

Basically I waswondering if keeping an Angora's coatclipped short (kinda like you would a poodle) would reduce the amount of dander-covered fur that would get into your carpets, furniture, etc. like other rabbit (and pet) fur does.

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> *Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *funnybunnymummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wonderedif thewool breeds would be less likely to cause allergies (kinda like the "hypo-allergenic" poodle), since I'd read that they didn't shed as much. I think I may have to do some research now...
> 
> Rue
> 
> 
> 
> Wooled breeds still shed, but some don't molt. They could be better if you are allergic to dander, but you still have to blow the dander out of the coat. Blowing the coat gets the dander out, but it ends up in the air, so it you do have allergies, keep the blowing to outside or in a little used room or garage.
> I find that rex fur gets into things, while angora wool sits on top. I seem to have more issues with fine fur as it gets into my clothes and makes me itchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "blowing the dander out of the coat" mean?
> 
> I did some Googling and found some info that said the Germanand Giant Angoras don't shed at all. But I couldn't find any info on whether that wouldhave an effect on allergies or not. (Other thanAngora wool is supposed to cause fewer allergies than sheep's wool.)
> 
> Basically I waswondering if keeping an Angora's coatclipped short (kinda like you would a poodle) would reduce the amount of dander-covered fur that would get into your carpets, furniture, etc. like other rabbit (and pet) fur does.
> 
> Rue
Click to expand...

Breeders and those who show use a blower to groom the rabbits instead of brushes. A blower is basically a vacuum in reverse and it blows air into the coat (think high power cool hair dryer) . When the coat is blown out, the dander also gets out. 
My Giant Angora does shed, but not as much as other rabbits. I still have to vacuum the wool out of the carpet and it can get on my clothes if I hold her a lot when she is stressed/hot. As I said before, they do shed, they just don't molt and the shedding is less than other breeds. All animals shed, even poodles and other 'non shedding' breeds. They just don't shed as much and the shed coat doesn't fall off. The shed fur says in the coat and can form mattes. 
Keeping the coat short would help a bit. It still takes maintenance. Personally, I love the feel of a long coat and I like to care for it. 

There is really no hypoallergenic rabbit. There are some breeds that can be better, but people can still be allergic to them. A person could have a reaction to a rex but not a lop, just like they could be allergic to a poodle and not a golden retriever.


----------



## Orchid

I found that I am allergic to almost any dander...even human. So say I scratch my head and rub my head...yeah not fun to be me...BUT...with Simon I was totally fine...maybe a sneeze here and there due to the hay or dust from it...

Since he passed I have yet to find a bun I am ok around. 
Dougal is a Flemish Giant and sadly I can last an hour being around him before it is too much...

I do believe very strongly though that part of my problem was that I did go ahead with allergy shots and they seemed to make all of my allergies so much worse I actually stopped getting them because I couldnt bear to live or breathe...it stopped when the shots stopped, but it is like I became super sensitive again to things I had built a tolerance to....


----------



## funnybunnymummy

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *funnybunnymummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *funnybunnymummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wonderedif thewool breeds would be less likely to cause allergies (kinda like the "hypo-allergenic" poodle), since I'd read that they didn't shed as much. I think I may have to do some research now...
> 
> Rue
> 
> 
> 
> Wooled breeds still shed, but some don't molt. They could be better if you are allergic to dander, but you still have to blow the dander out of the coat. Blowing the coat gets the dander out, but it ends up in the air, so it you do have allergies, keep the blowing to outside or in a little used room or garage.
> I find that rex fur gets into things, while angora wool sits on top. I seem to have more issues with fine fur as it gets into my clothes and makes me itchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "blowing the dander out of the coat" mean?
> 
> I did some Googling and found some info that said the Germanand Giant Angoras don't shed at all. But I couldn't find any info on whether that wouldhave an effect on allergies or not. (Other thanAngora wool is supposed to cause fewer allergies than sheep's wool.)
> 
> Basically I waswondering if keeping an Angora's coatclipped short (kinda like you would a poodle) would reduce the amount of dander-covered fur that would get into your carpets, furniture, etc. like other rabbit (and pet) fur does.
> 
> Rue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breeders and those who show use a blower to groom the rabbits instead of brushes. A blower is basically a vacuum in reverse and it blows air into the coat (think high power cool hair dryer) . When the coat is blown out, the dander also gets out.
> My Giant Angora does shed, but not as much as other rabbits. I still have to vacuum the wool out of the carpet and it can get on my clothes if I hold her a lot when she is stressed/hot. As I said before, they do shed, they just don't molt and the shedding is less than other breeds. All animals shed, even poodles and other 'non shedding' breeds. They just don't shed as much and the shed coat doesn't fall off. The shed fur says in the coat and can form mattes.
> Keeping the coat short would help a bit. It still takes maintenance. Personally, I love the feel of a long coat and I like to care for it.
> 
> There is really no hypoallergenic rabbit. There are some breeds that can be better, but people can still be allergic to them. A person could have a reaction to a rex but not a lop, just like they could be allergic to a poodle and not a golden retriever.
Click to expand...


Okay, I get it.That's how they get that bouffant look, right? 

I was usingquotes around "hypo-allergenic" because I knowthere is no true hypo-allergenic animal. However, the "non-shedding"(again, quotes because of course all animals shed ) dogs do tend to be less harsh on allergy sufferers, hence the label. I was just wondering if an Angora would have a similar effect.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## elrohwen

Orchid, I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad reaction to shots! They're typically very effective - maybe your body over reacted to the treatment. Or maybe your doctor didn't know what they were doing. Either way, as a fellow horrible allergy sufferer, I sympathize!


----------

